# Anybody had T/C 3x9 muzzleloading scope?



## porboy298 (Aug 5, 2010)

Picked up a T/C 3x9 muzzle-loading scope with the rings and mounts for a T/C Omega. Wondering how good of a scope this is before mounting it. Thought somebody on the forum might have used them. Any thoughts?


----------



## contender* (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never used that particular scope but have used many TC scopes, both rifle and pistol. They are fine scopes IMO.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 6, 2010)

I got the cheap one from wally world, not sure if that's the one you're talking about but it works fine.  Zeroed easily and has held zero for 3 years so far.  I didin't want to sink a lot in a ML and I've been happy with it.


----------



## porboy298 (Aug 7, 2010)

That's the one I bet. Wally world special.
Thanks.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 8, 2010)

I had one on a Encore 7mm-08 rifle,, never had any problems with it. It held its zero perfect for 3 yrs then I sold it and moved up to a better 50mm scope.


----------

